# Video editing software?



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My grandson, age 14, is dabbling in video editing. We used our iPhones to video some race car activity. He used a free session of something to splice it, add text, and added music. 

There is a watermark, understandably, if you don’t pay $60. 

Is there affordable software that I can direct him to?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.creativebloq.com/features/best-video-editing-software-for-designers/2

This is example, lot of these best free video editing software websites out there. I imagine in end you just have to try a few and see what works best for your needs. Apparently no shortage of free and paid video software. Be aware some is crippled version of paid software. Depending what they cripple this may matter or not. also try to check out if its actually freeware or if they install bunch garbage during install that you really dont want on your computer. sometimes the program wont work if you decline this generous offer to screw up your computer or if you remove the junk after install.

If at all possible go with an open source program, where there is no crippling or crapware added. And you can compile it from source if you want. Nothing hidden.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Here is an example of an open source editor for windows, linux, and mac: https://www.openshot.org/ If it does what you want then thats way to go.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I used Sony Vegas for years and I enjoyed it thought with moderate to advance editing software there is always a learning curve.
Now I used Wondershare Filmora. Easy and quick and affordable. https://filmora.wondershare.com/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

He is working with OpenShot this evening. It’s funny. He is having to read the instructions.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Please post back and let everyone know how well Openshot worked for you. There is another open source one called Shotcut at shotcut.org that is supposed to be good one. Several linux only ones too but assuming you only do windows. Also free version of one called Lightworks seems popular. And free version of one called DaVinci.

I was also looking for one called Windows Movie Maker (WMM) from Microsoft. Microsoft discontinued free download and support in 2017 despite its popularity. Here is a file I found in wayback machine: https://archive.org/details/windows-movie-maker-2016

Here is a link for windows live essentials offline installer which contains Windows Movie Maker along with other "essentials". Supposedly you have option to pick which essentials you want to install: https://www.askvg.com/official-link...ave-4-beta-full-standalone-offline-installer/

Here is link for the older XP/Vista version modified to work on 7/8/10. https://movies.blainesville.com/p/wmm-60-on-windows-7.html Apparently older version uses different API or something and being able to use this older version lets you use your older custom titles/effects/etc. But anyway should be working version and safe as no scammer is going to offer something this specific with probably little appeal except to handful people wanting to use their older titles/effects/etc.

I am not downloading any of these to try as I have no need, so on your own if you want WMM. There seems to be some really dodgy versions out there as it was a very popular program and still lot demand, and of course people wanting to take advantage of this demand. I suspect the dodgy versions going to be labeled like WMM 2018 or such, which are somebody's modified version as M$ discontinued WMM in 2017. These links I posted seem to be legit, but no guarantees.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is my grandson. Not me.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

More info I suppose nobody here is interested in, but I was so posting it in case somebody else is too.

I was curious and downloaded the 64bit linux version OpenShot. Its in unique AppImage package that is supposed to run on any current linux. Well, it assumes all current linux has QT5 libraries. My Xenialpup64 has QT4. Puppy community did that cause QT5 is significantly larger. If its possible, havent figured out how to have QT4 and QT5 side by side. Only way I think it might be possible is if you had 32bit older apps and QT4 in the 32bit library. And QT5 in the 64bit library. When a 64bit linux is running a 32bit program, it checks libraries in the 32bit library directory first.

Asked on Puppy forum and they said last QT4 version of OpenShot is 1.4.3. Searching, there is an unofficial puppy-like OS called StretchDog, based on Debian 9 "Stretch" but using lot puppy linux tricks to keep it small. It apparently has QT5. Somebody mentioned they got OpenShot 2.4.1 AppImage to work on it. Saying that if you have QT5 then it should just work once you set permissions to make the AppImage file executable. They have you do that as a safety precaution. Once you have that done, you just click on it and it will run.

So either way its a big file, whether I download OpenShot 1.4.3 or I download StretchDog iso. 

Oh by way if running windows, you want the latest 2.4.2 OpenShot for windows. The older windows versions had lot more bugs than older linux versions.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You know so much. I am boggled.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I just waste lot time when something gets me curious. Both OpenShot and this AppImage file stuff which I hadnt run into before. If I waste enough time usually get stuff working. I didnt have any luck with the older versions OpenShot. Had right QT4 but not the correct version Python apparently. Oh I did download StretchDog64 and booted it from live dvd. Plugged in thumbdrive with the OpenShot 2.4.2 AppImage file. Had already made it executable. Clicked on it. and voila OpenShot opened up fine. There is a tutorial popup that gave me no trouble. Somebody else said he couldnt get rid of the tutorial, only hide it, but he may had previous 2.4.1 version. Getting programs working on linux can sometimes be tedious and time consuming.


----------



## ladaavesta78 (Mar 27, 2021)

My daughter is 9 years old and she is so into video editing / tik tok transitions and so on.)) Sometimes I am shocked about what she can do with video. She made once a present for me and my wife, a video with all the cool moments from our family trips and she speeded them up. She downloaded https://www.movavi.com/change-video-speed.html and made everything in secret. I am going to make her a birthday present by buying an iphone.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

ladaavesta78 said:


> My daughter is 9 years old and she is so into video editing / tik tok transitions and so on.)) I am already thinking about buying her a new iphone with a good camera.


Just me but why would you let a 9 year old on tiktok and WHY would they need a cell phone?


----------

